# Jumptrails in Wuerzburg???



## OEMcomputer (13. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte nur mal zaghaft anfragen, ob hier jemand weiss, wie es in Wuerzburg mit Jumptrails oder aehnlichem aussieht.

Bin naemlich noch nicht so lange hier (Student), wollte aber eigentlich mal mein Rad hierher mitnehmen, falls es sich denn lohnt  .

Ausserdem waere es interessant zu wissen, welcher Laden hier so die DH-, Dual- und Dirtszene beliefert.

Wenn also jemand bescheid weiss, dann bitte antworten, ich weiss sonst nicht, was ich den ganzen Sommer lang machen soll.
Danke schon mal


----------



## AntiArbeit (13. März 2002)

Hi,
da muss es irgendwo in in den Weinbergen nen kleinen Flugplatz geben für Segelflieger oder so und da gabs vor 9 jahren ein super Gelände zum Biken und Crossen. Ok is scho a weile her aber fahr mal hin... ich hab des noch gut in Erinnerung
und checks mal aus... meld dich mal wenn du was weist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OEMcomputer (14. März 2002)

Danke fuer den Tip
was sind MOON-SHOX-Booster
die will ich auch


----------



## OEMcomputer (14. März 2002)

Hallo?
Es muss doch noch n paar Leute aus Wuerzburg geben, die bisschen so was fahren


----------



## Florian (15. März 2002)

Frag mal beim Bikestore in der Wölfelstr. (Sanderau) nach, zumindest der eine Angestellte dort fährt selbst Downhill und hat mir neulich was von ner Downhillstrecke in Höchberg erzählt.


----------



## Samoth (22. März 2002)

hallo - also doch ein paar leuts in der näheren umgebung!

ja, im hexenbruch/höchberg war damals eine "normale" area, in der man ganz nett spielen konnte.

laut aussage einiger freunde haben "kiddies" nun dort eine recht anständige sache aufgebaut. seit damals war ich nicht mehr dort, aber es muss wirklich nett sein.

wenn du einen guten laden in deiner umgebung suchst - the ONLY one:

MONTE VELO / KITZINGEN ist zwar nicht der direkte laden für dh, dirt, aber mich hat er noch nie enttäuscht!

-> fahrt mal hin und fragt nach dem grossman dropper ;-))


----------



## OEMcomputer (22. März 2002)

Hehehe
den Laden kenn ich sogar, brauch aber zum Einkaufen eh keinen
(ein Kumpel von mir hat nämlich einen    ).
Hab das mit dem Laden eher so gemeint, dass ich da ja auch mal hätte fragen können, wo man hier so fahren kann.
Trotzdem danke, hast übrigens Recht, is nicht schlecht der Monte Velo.

An der Strecke in Höchberg scheint echt was dran zu sein, hat ja vor n paar Tagen schon mal einer was drüber geschrieben.
Da werd ich jetz erst mal in dem Shop in der Woelffelstrasse nachfragen, wie ich da überhaupt hinkomm, oder kannst du mir das sagen? Höchberg is doch irgendwo über der Zellerau oder?

Fährst du manchmal in Wuerzburg oder Umgebung?
Kannst ja nochmal zurückschreiben, wenn du Lust hast.


________________________________________________


"===STANDARDSPRUCH==="


(Was hat es mit dem Grossman Dropper auf sich? Sag mal)


----------



## Samoth (22. März 2002)

velo ist ein klasse berater in allen fahrrad-lebens-lagen. wie geschrieben: enttäuscht hat er mich noch nie! mein neues radl ist auch gerade bei ihm in konstruktion.

höchberg... hm... wie soll ich das erklären? du suchst dir die frankfurter str. oder das schwimmbad "nautiland" von dort aus kommst du recht einfach in die richtige richtung. wenn es geht, dann fahr aber mit dem auto hin - ist doch ein schönes stück. 

wir fahren eigentlich immer in wü - umgebung ;-) aber dirten ist nicht so unser metier - eher ein wenig streeten, freeride und touren durch die wälder. 

treffen könnten wir uns aber trotzdem mal und wenn es nur eine abendrunde durch wü wird *g*

grossman dropper:
das ding ist einfach ein panzer. es müsste dein rahmen sein aber mit anderen komponenten, die da wären:

rohloff speedhub, rs psylo sl, tune nabe im vr, felgen die so fett wie manche mtb reifen sind, tune kurbeln (bombenfest!!!), hayes disx, raceface steuersatz - schlussendlich NUR edelste materialien die dem bike einen neuwert von 7000,- DM vermitteln. 

wir haben uns den momentan mal geliehen (dazu isser da) und sind einfach nur begeistert!!! eine derartige kontrolle habe ich noch nicht erlebt. auch drops sind trotz ht kein stress, da die reifen WIRKLICH fett sind! schwierig zu beschreiben, muss man selber fahren. 

ich versuche mal ein bild zu posten


----------



## OEMcomputer (22. März 2002)

Hm
ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr so unter Touren bzw Freeride versteht. Früher war ich mal ganz fit, aber jetz schieb ich eigentlich nur noch bergauf  . Im Moment kann ich sowieso noch nicht, weil mein Grossman zu Hause (nicht in Wuerzburg) steht und auf ne neue Felge wartet (scheiss Mavic). Aber im Sommersemester will ichs auf jeden Fall mal mitnehmen, handelt sich nur noch um ein paar Wochen.
Wo fahrt ihr denn normalerweise eure Touren?

Bin übrigens nicht so der Dirt-spezialist, hab nur mal angefragt um irgendwo ein bisschen üben zu können, weil ich noch so schlecht bin. Normal fahr ich auch mehr FR und so, gegen streeten hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden.
Kommt ihr direkt aus Wuerzburg oder von ein bisschen ausserhalb?
Dieser Dropper hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an, müsst man nur noch das Geld haben  
Was lässt du dir denn jetz fürn Rad zusammenbauen?

_________________________________________


"===STANDARDSPRUCH==="


----------



## Samoth (22. März 2002)

unter touren verstehen wir eigentlich bei normalen verhältnissen den schwanberg. erstmal dorthin fahren und dann oben einfach trials oder "abhänge" (keine drops... aber eben zwischen den bäumen durch) suchen und einfach fahren. wo wir rauskommen ist uns egal - verfahren haben wir uns noch nie. 

jeden sonntag (wenn das wetter einigermassen passt) treffen wir uns dann noch mit einigen alt-eingesessenen aus dem nächsten kaff um eine kleine 3-4h tour durch die örtlichkeiten zu bestreiten. hier ist es immer unterschiedlich ob wir erst ein stückerl mit dem auto fahren oder einfach direkt losbiken; lustig ist es immer wieder. 

wir beide fahren auch noch nicht so lange, aber das was es hier in kitzingen (soviel zur frage wo wir herkommen) sind wir scho durch und sind mittlerweile auf der suche nach neuem. 

in würzburg haben wir schon einige male die festung entdeckt und auch die stadt durchstreift - leider ohne grösseren erfolg.

den dropper anschauen kostet nix - meld dich einfach mal, wenn du in kt bist. ich (oder gorn) könnte ja arrangieren, dass du den dropper mal begutachten kannst. 

alles in allem bin ich nicht der grosse fan von geschaufelten hügeln auf denen man sich den ganzen tag bewegt ;-) da sind mir "naturstücke" und wechselnde landschaft viel lieber. 

wenn noch fragen bestehen...


----------



## Samoth (22. März 2002)

achso: was ich mir für ein rad bauen lasse!

ich denke nicht, dass ich das in diesem forum erwähnen sollte, da es wohl keine besondere aufnahme bekommen würde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (28. März 2002)

abend oem! 

schon lange nix mehr von dir gehört?!?

naja, ich war mittlerweile fleissig und hab den "dropper" mal photographiert. was dabei herauskam kannst du hier begutachten.


----------



## Samoth (28. März 2002)

oder


----------



## Samoth (28. März 2002)

bild vergessen - sry


----------



## Samoth (28. März 2002)

so, mehr hab ich nicht


----------



## Samoth (28. März 2002)

so ein mist... jetzt hab ich es schon wieder verblickt. also das ist das letzte:


----------



## OEMcomputer (5. April 2002)

Tut mir leid, 
dass ich so lang nix mehr von mir hab hoeren lassen, war bisschen weg (Urlaub, wenn mans so nennen kann).

Is ja echt goil der Dropper, meins is so ähnlich, bloss nich soooooooooooooooooooo edel ausgestattet. Hier mal ein Foto, is das beste was ich hab  





Hab immer noch Semesterferien, wenn ich wieder in Wuerzburg bin und mein Fahrrad dabei hab, mail ich dich mal an oder schreib wieder hier rein, dann koennen wir ja mal was ausmachen, ok?


______________________________________

"===STANDARDSPRUCH==="


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dozedoome (5. April 2002)

sehr geiles Bike finde ich  echt schön das FDT beide


----------



## Samoth (6. April 2002)

ich hab den thread noch abonniert - meld dich einfach mal, dann könnten wir mal streeten gehen oder sowas. vielleicht leih ich dann den dropper nochmal aus


----------



## OEMcomputer (6. April 2002)

Alles klar Samoth,

kann aber noch n bisschen dauern, ich hab mir ne SUN-Felge fuer hinten bestellt, und die sind nicht die schnellsten, was das liefern angeht.
Aber keine Frage, wenn ichs hab meld ich mich wieder.

Hey Dozedoome, faehrst du auch Freeride usw?


----------



## Dozedoome (20. April 2002)

ich hatte es mir schwer überlegt anzufangen...bleib jez aber wahrscheinlich eher beim BMX'n,weil irgendwie kann ich hier in Bamberg nen Fully nich wirklich ausreizen und da is mir dann glaub ich die Kohle zu schade zu  Noja...


----------

